# Some man just kicked Little C



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

We were taking our normal morning walk. There are many gated courtyards that have dogs inside. Some of those dogs just watch quietly as we walk by, but others will growl, snarl, bark, and lunge against the gate. This morning, one did that and caught Little C off guard. She was startled and she veered further into the road. (There are no sidewalks, but also very, very little traffic.) I started reassuring her that it was okay while gently pulling the leash towards me and to the side so that she wouldn't be near the man who had been approaching. 

All he had to do was take one step to the right and he'd have been far from her. Instead, he took one step to the right and deliberately KICKED her. She hadn't even seen him. All she was trying to do was get away from the big scary dog who was throwing himself against the metal gate and being so noisy. She wasn't even in his path and I had already started to pull her away when he KICKED her.

At first, I was just in shock. Then I started screaming at him. I felt such helpless rage. I wanted to attack him, but I had two dogs with me and I was afraid he'd do something more to them. He just kept walking and ignored my screaming at him. I cursed at him in Korean until I ran out of words. (Actually, I know more, but couldn't think of them at the time.) Then I screamed, in English, that if he ever kicked either of my dogs again, I'd kill him. He never slowed or turned his head. There were other people in the street staring, but I'm not sure that they saw what he did. So, I plan to get a co-worker to write up a poster explaining what happened and warning other dog walkers to be careful in that area and I'm going to make multiple copies and plaster the neighborhood with them. (Also, that way the neighbors know WHY a foreigner was screaming her head off and then walking down the street, sobbing, at 7:30 in the morning.) She's such a tiny little dog. Under 2 kilos. And this full-grown *beep* KICKED her.

But, in the meantime, I cannot stop crying and I have to go to work in 20 minutes and I don't even know if Little C is okay. She is just curled in a tight little ball and doesn't want to eat or play. I'm afraid to leave her at home, so I'm going to take her to work with me today despite not having permission. (My contract is up on the 31st, so really, what are they going to do?) My other problem is that I just cannot seem to calm down. My eyes are completely bloodshot and I just can't stop crying. How on earth am I going to teach? Not to mention morning circle time.....ugh...I'm the leader this week and I've got to lead some 90 kindergarteners in morning songs and show-n-tell. And Little C. Is she okay? I mean, she acts like such a tough little girl in regards to pain. She SCREAMED in pain when that man kicked her. She's quiet now and didn't even whimper when I checked her for broken bones, but she was shaking. From fear? From pain? She doesn't show pain. Every vet we've had has commented on it and warned me to be careful because of it. I'm just so upset and scared.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

OH MY GOSH!!! How can that man live with himself? How could he do such a thing??

I am so so so sorry for you!! I wish so much I was there with you, I would hunt him down and KICK HIM THERE! Poor Little C....










90 students?! Whoa.... get help!

I will say a prayer for you and Little C.

GADS what a way to start your day.

Melanie


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear that. Maybe you should take her to the vet to make sure she is ok.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I just can't imagine anyone kicking a little Maltese. If it were a pit bull, I feel sure he wouldn't have done that, as he'd gotten his leg removed. I guess it made him feel powerful. I am so sorry. Hopefully your baby is okay.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

poor little c.







i sure hope she's ok, i hope _you're_ ok...







nasty man!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG! I can imagine how you feel and I'm soooo sorry this happened. Please let us know how she is doing. You were wise to take her with you.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

holy cow! that's horrible!









I hope Little C is ok!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I hope Little C is okay...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh that poor little angel. I'm so sorry for Little C, and I hope she's just fine. Please keep us posted. 

What a horrible man. He'll get his. Karma like that won't take long.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so sorry this happened to you and Little C. I hope she is ok. Please keep us posted.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Poor Little C-Man, I would have had a hard time not attacking someone if they did that to Kosmo














I'd get my butt kicked, but sheesh. I feel for you-your poor baby


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh I am so sorry for you and poor little C, I hope that nasty man gets what's coming to him









She could just be in a little bit of shock, she was afraid of the dog crashing on the gate and to top it all off that nutter kicked her, I would say she got such a shock and perhaps thought it was the dog that got to her, poor little baby, please keep us posted on how she is doing







I sure hope your day goes better than it began









If that had been me I would more than likely done exactly what you did, only maybe I would have kicked his ass as he walked on down the road grrrrrrrrrrrrrr, nasty man


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

That's a real jerk. One day he's going to do that to someones dog and he just might get knocked out. It would serve him right. I hope little C is ok. HUgs to you


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh, I am so sorry this has happened to Little C. That guy needs to be taught a lesson - I hope something horrible happens to him!!!! He needs to be stopped before he kills a sweet innocent animal!! I hope your posters help.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Iaam so worried about little C!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm so sorry you happened upon that mean, crazy jerkface this morning! I feel so bad for sweet little C. Please let us know if she is okay. And give her a little kiss for me.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh that is such a horrible horrible thing to do!!! I actually got a feeling of nausea as I read your post and thought of your precious little innocent girl being harmed like that and you have every right to be totally outraged!!! I know I am and it didn't even happen to my baby!!
Poor dear little girl..I pray she is just a bit 'traumatized'( and understandably so!!) and nothing more serious happened to her! It just sickens me to think about this happening to her and you! 
Please let us know how she is .... I'm worried about her!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

OMG, I wish I was there with you







It is so hard to deal with these mean people when you are walking your dogs. I always think that I don't care if they hit me but they can easily hurt our little babies.even if you hold them. 

you don't know how many times I have thought about what I have to do in these situations but I haven't come up with a good solution yet. 

I hope little C forgets about this by tomorrow. and I sure hope she is not hurt









don't worry about that man







[attachment=24604:attachment]







he will end up in jail sooner or later .


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Utterly despicable!! What an UGLY, UGLY creature/so-called man!! I too would have done the exact same thing & screamed my lungs out at such a contemptible, loathesome act!

I sure hope Little C is ok, and wont suffer any long term effects from this. I am at a loss for words actually, I felt total rage at just reading this post, I can only imagine how you feel!

As Linda said - Karma ..... it will come around ......

Hugs to you & Little C, and Sir N of course, poor little man is probably wondering whats happened


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm trying really hard not to unleash all the nasty words that come to mind for that man--who is not even a man, but a coward. A pig, really (ok, I'd better stop now). And I wonder if he was being prejudiced towards you as well and took it out on Little C...man, it's a sorry world out there. Doesn't the rage that some people have just astound you??? I'm always just so taken back by it!!

How did the day go? I hope you made it through ok. How is Little C? I have NO idea what the laws are there--do you carry anything to protect yourself? At least a cell phone? Maybe if you had a cell phone if it ever happened again you could call the police and give a description or even tail the guy from a distance or something. Do you carry any mace or anything like that? I hope you are safe, too.

Will be looking for an update......


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Can you file a police report on the man for cruelty to animals?


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I am so angry sitting behind this screen and reading your story....my blood is boiling.
I believe in KARMA.....and that son of a gun will get HIS.
Hoping you have little C checked out as soon as you possibly can. Poor baby. Both of you deserve some hugs.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I can't believe this! I was horrified as I read your post. It would take a very small human being with absolutely no character or integrity to do such a thing. I hope you're all OK. Please keep us posted.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Thank you everyone for your posts.

I did make it through morning circle time without breaking down....though, when I went to the office to explain why I brought her without prior permission, I did end up crying in front of the supervisors. Luckily, they both love dogs and adore Little C. It's the boss who is terrified of dogs and she just kept her distance today, but was perfectly pleasant.

Little C was shakey on the subway, but once she realized where she was going, she perked up. SHe was estatically happy to be at kindergarten again and the kids were thrilled to get to see her again. She spent the day being petted, played with, talked to, combed, and made much of. She did hurt one of the supervisor's feelings by being afraid of her. The supervisor bent down too quickly and clapped her hands loudly to try to get Little C to come to her and that frightened her so much that she would have nothing more to do with her. However, she let all the other Korean assistants hold her, pet her, kiss her, etc. Man, she got SPOILED.









Then, on the subway ride home, I stood in front of a row of ajummas (older, married woman well-known for being loudly opinionated, pushy (literally), bossy, etc.). It was the only opening in which to stand. They all gruffly looked up to see who was standing there and then their faces melted into smiles and they fawned over her for the entire subway ride.









Oh, and one of the supervisors wrote up a sign for me to explain what happened and basically scold the guy (she refused to use strong language for fear that the man would hunt me down and retaliate) and tell people to be careful and that animals have the right to not be attack, etc. etc. I made a bunch of copies and laminated some of them and as soon as I've cooled off (it's a hot day), I'm going back to that street to paper all the poles on both sides. I DOUBT it will have any effect on that monster, but at least people will know WHY there was a foreigner screaming her head off and thanks to the local ajummas, it won't take long for everyone to know what happened. SOMEONE will know who it was. If nothing else, they'll be mad at him for making Korea look bad.

Oh, and no, there was nothing I could have done. If I'd sprayed him with mace, *I* would have been the one getting arrested. If I had called the police, there was no way they could have gotten there fast enough, especially since I have no idea how to explain in Korean where I was. I can't even explain it in English. Streets are VERY winding here. And, the cops would not have done anything as he would have denied it and unless a Korean witness stepped forward to back me up, I would not have been believed. And I don't think anyone saw it. The only other people on the street were quite a distance away.

All in all, it's a good thing that I COULDN'T attack him like I wanted to. I didn't because I was afraid he'd hurt the dogs, but if I had, *I* would have been the one going to jail. That's how things work here. Would be the same if he'd kicked a Korean person's dog and that person then hit him. THEY would be considered the one in the wrong. Unless, of course, the monster fought back and beat me black and blue. Legally, the person at fault is the one with the fewest marks on his/her body. I kid you not.

*off to paper the neighborhood....well, that street anyway*


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww that is so sad, that man is a pig.

Pity you didnt have a photo of him to put on those posters...









I sure hope Little C is okay.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Thats awful!!!!!!!! Some people are just plain cruel. They see dogs as lower than life itself. I hope you are going to be okay today. Bentley sends Little C a healing lick.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Street duly papered.

Putting a photo of him up would have gotten me sued for libel. They have odd libel laws over here. Even if you are telling the truth, if you are doing it to ruin a person's reputation or business (or if it has that effect), then you can be sued.

Anyway, no photo. Only saw him briefly from the front right before he kicked her. After that, all I saw was the back of his head as he walked away.

Passed a patrol car on my way over and thought about giving them one of the papers. The cops in this neighborhood know me well because they often see me out walking my dogs and they always have a big smile for the dogs. But, I don't know if there could possibly be some kind of law against taping posters to poles. Sure, people do it all the time. But, cops often operate like this: they ignore the little laws unless it is purposely called to their attention. So, I didn't give them one.

Oh, and saw people reading them. So no matter what, word is going to get around...even if that man happens to get off work now and walk down the street ripping them all down.


----------



## Lexi (Jul 10, 2007)

I cannot believe he did that! The least he could've done was apologize and check if she was ok!


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Apologize? ha! He did it on PURPOSE! THis was not an accident. He PURPOSELY kicked her. I would not have gotten angry if she'd just gotten underfoot. Heck, I'VE accidentally kicked her sometimes when I didn't realize she was down there. I know she's little and hard to see when you aren't actually looking at the ground which is why I'm careful to keep her out of people's paths. But, she had suddenly veered to the side because she got scared by that big dog and then HE moved further into her path JUST to kick her.

Sir N was more in the way what with the leash stretching across the road, but he's a bigger dog and that "brave" man probably thought he'd have better luck kicking the little dog than the bigger one.







Sir N had also been startled and responded by trying to walk on the other side of the street.


----------



## Angela24k (Jul 4, 2007)

I feel your anger and pain. I can understand how you couldn't do anything but scream since you had 2 dogs with you. Your first obligation was to keep them safe. I know I would have reacted just like you and screamed at him, not that it did any good. And I would have also been as upset after it happened for the rest of the day, if not for days. It's times like that, that I get so angry that there isn't a cop around! If you had a cell phone on you, you could have called either 911 or the police. I don't have alot of faith in cops, but maybe they would have come.

PLEASE let us know how your baby and you are doing!!!!!!!!! There are a lot of unstable people out there. Keep your babies close to you.

Hugs,
Angie


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

I can't believe someone could kick a dog!! That is so disgusting and horrible. I hope your little girl is ok and bounces back to her usual self. I would of completly lost it at the guy too. If anyone EVER hurt my little Eddie i'd be just as upset. 

I really can not get over what happened, I think someone needs to give that guy a good kick in, you know where


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I like your idea of posting signs in the neighbourhood - never underestimate the power of the printed word. It's a tactful form of retaliation that is also informative. Give hugs to your little girl.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Well, just walked down that road again. Some of my signs are missing, but whoever took them down either didn't see them all or got tired of trying to remove all the tape I used. (I wound the tape around the pole five or six times....wide tape) Little C was fine walking until every time she saw someone coming at us, but she held it together pretty well. 

And this really made my heart melt....Sir N quickly put himself between her and any male in the area every time he saw one.







Nearly tripped me several times because I was doing the same....but it made it easier for me to keep them both sheltered.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so happy to read Little C seems not to be hurt from that terrible ordeal!! and reading of how little Sir N put himself in position to protect her is just so very sweet!!
I pray you never ever come to meet up with that monster again!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about Little C!







What the heck is wrong with people???







UGH!!! He will get his...like everyone says..KARMA! 

I hope this doesn't happen again.







to you and Little C.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

> Well, just walked down that road again. Some of my signs are missing, but whoever took them down either didn't see them all or got tired of trying to remove all the tape I used. (I wound the tape around the pole five or six times....wide tape) Little C was fine walking until every time she saw someone coming at us, but she held it together pretty well.
> 
> And this really made my heart melt....Sir N quickly put himself between her and any male in the area every time he saw one.
> 
> ...


Aw, that's so sweet. I'm sorry for LIttle C and glad she is OK.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*There are just some heartless people in the world who have no sense, compassion or brains.....With that said I am very happy that She is OK and Sir N is the man...... Protecting her is beautiful!!*

*Yes, Karma is a dastardly thing and it is oh so true!! This poor excuse for a human being will definitely have his day.*

*Marie & the Boys*


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I am so sorry this happened. Between this and the other forum member who has had run ins with that group of mean kids I am terrified to walk Bella. It's just so sad we have to deal with stuff like this. I have a feeling if we were walking huge dogs we might not be treated so poorly. I'm so glad Little C is ok. I think I will walk Bella with my brother. He's very very built and tatooed all over, that should make people think twice. Of course most people know now days tatoos are just art, but the same kind of people who think it's cool to harm amimals probably haven't figured that out yet.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I am sorry to hear that you went throught this horrible ordeal, but happy that it did not scar her for life! Its good to hear that she still is enjoying her walks!

A friend of mine was at the dog park a few weeks ago (she has a yorkie, who is smaller than Mia) and her dog went to go play with his dog (which was a bigger dog, not too sure which breed) but the man kicked her yorkie in the stomach and the poor thing went up in the air pretty high.







I dont understand WHY on earth people think its ok to hurt these tiny babies. They are SO tiny and fragile!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I am glad you were able to do something. I hope that papering the street helped with your anger also. I am THANKFUL that Little C seems well.

I have made note NEVER ever, when I win the lottery ( WISH ), to go to Korea with Mr Wookie.









God bless,

Melanie


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am just glad little C is alright. What an as*** But one of those days it's going to come back to him.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

> I have made note NEVER ever, when I win the lottery ( WISH ), to go to Korea with Mr Wookie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For every bad thing that happens, 10 good things happen. A man kicking Little C...that could have happened in any country, including America. The rest of her day went really well. She got to go to work with me. She got to play with my students. One kid who had already finished all her math worksheets got to play with her one on one for 15 minutes. It's Sarah's dream to someday have a dog, so she was in 7th heaven and Little C was certainly not opposed to such an intensive play and cuddle time. She had every single Korean assistant making much of her. The woman who is terrified of dogs but actually held Little C for a moment the last time she went to work with me approached Little c without hesitation and proudly said that she was terrified of all dogs EXCEPT Little C and scooped her up and cuddled her and kissed her on the head. (The same woman literally shook with fear the first time she saw Little C.) A new Korean assistant who also happens to be terrified of dogs was eventually persuaded to pet Little C and was also won over. On the subway ride home, there was that row of ajummas who laughed and talked and cooed and petted Little C for the 20 minute ride home. She got hundreds of smiles and coos as we walked through the street with her in her bag and the smiles and coos didn't stop when I put her on her leash and let her walk.

One incident out of thousands. Hardly a reason to cross a country off a list of possible places to visit.

Little dogs tend to get a lot of attention here...especially, I think, if a foreigner is walking them. Makes the foreigner seem a lot more approachable and because people believe that I won't understand them, they feel free to get all gushy and mushy over the dogs without worrying about what I would think of them. Adjusting from movie star status to being largely ignored was Sir N's most difficult adjustment when we moved to America for that year. 

Yes, there are some people who do not like little dogs or who are afraid of them, but they exist in every country. This incident could have happened anywhere.

As for how Little C and Sir N are generally treated here, in Sir N's opinion, Americans have been too well-trained to keep their distance from strangers and their dogs in comparison to Koreans, who, especially children and young adults, will at times gleefully practically mob us in order to pet the dogs, talk to them, get their photos taken with them, etc. And when the weather is cool enough for them to wear their little outfits...egads, the attention we get. (Little C has no opinion on this topic as she has never been to America, whereas Sir N has twice.)

I'm furious at what that man did to Little C, but he was only one man out of many that we are around on our daily walks and even at the height of my rage and fear, did not let that one incident color my perception of the entire country. Please don't let it color yours. Korea is a wonderful place to live. Why else would I have lived here for nine years already? I truly do love it here and if it weren't for my parents, would likely NOT return to America simply because I love it here so much.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm really glad to hear that Little C was unscathed. And that Sir N is her knight in shining armor.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Poor Little C! That awful man!







Too bad she didn't get a mouth full of his leg. I hope his leg rots off!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

im so sorry that happened. if i was there I would have screamed at the guy for you (plus with your korean swearing haha) and I would have def. backed you up if the police got involved









a have a louder voice than typical ahjummas and I usually get my way if I just scream louder than them haha


----------



## kcalbat (Mar 13, 2007)

> I just can't imagine anyone kicking a little Maltese. If it were a pit bull, I feel sure he wouldn't have done that, as he'd gotten his leg removed. I guess it made him feel powerful. I am so sorry. Hopefully your baby is okay.[/B]


I resent that statement, none of my four would ever bite a human....even if some stranger kicked them. Or me. Now had a GSD, specifically bred for human aggression....diff. story.

To the OP....im so sorry that man kicked your Maltese. There is a special place in h*** for people like that...with no regard to the life of animals. I hope she gets to feeling better!


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=404538
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think she meant that the "big brave man" would not have dared to kick a pit bull because that breed is so much bigger and in the media a lot for aggressive behavior. Most cowards WOULD prefer to kick a small toy dog rather than a large dog bred for fighting (even if it's not their fault and the dog in question might be a big softy or a big wimp). Appearances are what people base their perceptions on if they don't have first-hand knowledge. Even though Sir N was much closer to actually being his way, he kicked Little C. I think he figured he had the fewest chances of getting hurt back by picking on the smallest one of the three of us. At 5 kilos (he's lost weight!) Sir N is not that big, but due to Afro tendencies in his hair, he appears much larger than he is. He also tends to show a lot of teeth when smiling or panting.

Little C is feeling just fine. She is a bit bruised, but being the tough little girl she is, doesn't even wince when I apply a little pressure (had been feeling for broken bones). We won't walk down that street again since I don't want to scare her. I want her to remember how fun walks can be. So, this morning, even though I knew the mountain would be a muddy mess what with the rainy season, we went for a walk in the mountain. She didn't even think to be scared for the most part, though, she disappointed quite a few people who wanted to pet her. She wouldn't let them get near her. She used to practically molest people in her eagerness to shower them with affection.







This is a safer response for her to have with strangers, so I'm not going to discourage it.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">I haven't been on for a little while and am just shocked to read this! I'm so sorry for everything you and Little C went through. I think I might get a can of mace just in case you meet him again. It would serve him right to suffer a little after what he did to Little C! That said I am so happy Little C seems to be doing ok. Hope she continues to feel better and is back to herself soon!</span>


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

So sorry for Little C, I am glad you were able to turn the situation inot a positive and focus on that aspect of it..( Little C in school warming hearts). Dogs are not revered in every culture, that is so sad and so true. I hope you do not ever encounter MR. BIG FOOT again.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

This is unbelievable -- and sooooooooooooooooooooo not right. To hurt a little dog for no reason -- well, there's just no excuse.






























I wish I could fly over there and kick the man in his privates (with pointy toes shoes) and see how he likes it. That would be justice.























I hope Little C is OK and over the trama.


----------

